# CAF "FiFi" - B29 will be in Long Beach



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2010)

The only flyable B29 in the world will be in Long Beach Airport this week, Nov 11th to 13th

AOPA Aviation Summit:


----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you suppose there will be an A380 nearby they can taxi into?????


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen FIFI a few time over the years (though not lately). 

If you're in the area, it's worth the trip to see her in the air!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2010)

I am hoping to get there to see it, but I have a photo shoot on Saturday over Santa Barbara.


----------

